# Violenze e soprusi della polizia nel carcere di Caserta. VIDEO



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

Violenze soprusi e umiliazioni da parte delle guardie penitenziarie nei confronti dei detenuti nel carcere di Santa Maria Capua Vetere in provincia di caserta.

Le immagini diffuse in questi giorni dai vari media risalgono al 6 aprile 2020

Video al secondo post (attenzione immagini forti)
*
Attenzione, nota dello staff: restare on topic e rispettare le idee altrui. Attacchi nei confronti di altri utenti e del sito verranno puniti con il ban definitivo.*


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;lCMhK-xUugA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCMhK-xUugA[/video]


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

sono schifato e mi vergogno per le famigli di questi animali (i poliziotti ovviamente)


----------



## Baba (30 Giugno 2021)

Che uomini di me*da.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372321 ha scritto:


> Violenze soprusi e umiliazioni da parte delle guardie penitenziarie nei confronti dei detenuti nel carcere di Santa Maria Capua Vetere in provincia di caserta.
> 
> Le immagini diffuse in questi giorni dai vari media risalgono al 6 aprile 2020
> 
> Video al secondo post (attenzione immagini forti)


Esiste una categoria peggiore delle forze dell'ordine? Dubito. Conoscete un qualche poliziotto o finanziere laureato ? Il requisito essenziale per indossare una divisa é essere stupidi, privi di buon senso e senza un'istruzione. Ah, se sei nato sotto il Molise hai il 300% di possibilità in più di entrare e fare carriera 
NB ho uno zio carabiniere e uno poliziotto. Chiaramente entrati per merito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2021)

Chissà se coi mafiosi fanno uguale...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372321 ha scritto:


> Violenze soprusi e umiliazioni da parte delle guardie penitenziarie nei confronti dei detenuti nel carcere di Santa Maria Capua Vetere in provincia di caserta.
> 
> Le immagini diffuse in questi giorni dai vari media risalgono al 6 aprile 2020
> 
> Video al secondo post (attenzione immagini forti)



Stomachevole.
Io li lascerei in cella con quei detenuti che hanno picchiato.
Chiaramente disarmati... e magari con in cella qualcuno tipo Mr. Obungo, 30 anni, proveniente dal Congo, 1.95 per 120kg di muscoli, pluripregiudicato e con un passato nell'industria ***** del suo paese... chi ha orecchie per intendere... una "pena" esemplare!


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2372352 ha scritto:


> Stomachevole.
> Io li lascerei in cella con quei detenuti che hanno picchiato.
> Chiaramente disarmati... e magari con in cella qualcuno tipo *Mr. Obungo, 30 anni, proveniente dal Congo, 1.95 per 120kg di muscoli, pluripregiudicato e con un passato nell'industria ***** del suo paese... chi ha orecchie per intendere... una "pena" esemplare!*



Come scritto sembra una tua fantasia...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Giugno 2021)

Naturalmente il capitone Salvini è già andato in carcere a portare sostegno ai poveri angeli in divisa.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2021)

Andiamoci calmi con le accuse alle forze dell'ordine.

Quando certa gente commette certi reati, in parecchi vorrebbero pene inflitte molto peggiori di quelle che si vedono.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

Corpsegrinder;2372355 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente il capitone Salvini è già andato in carcere a portare sostegno ai poveri angeli in divisa.



vergognoso come sempre in queste occasioni

se fosse equo avrebbe forse anche il mio voto perchè in molte cose sono piu orientato a destra che a sinistra ma quando uno non si esprime con ferma condanna e schifo verso questa roba con me non andrà mai d'accordo


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2372357 ha scritto:


> Andiamoci calmi con le accuse alle forze dell'ordine.
> 
> Quando certa gente commette certi reati, in parecchi vorrebbero pene inflitte molto peggiori di quelle che si vedono.


Le forze dell'ordine a volte sono anche loro degli animali (rispetto per chi lavora nel campo onestamente), ma se questa gente che viene picchiata sono persone tipo Giovanni Brusca, Toto Riina, i ragazzi che hanno ammazzato quel brasiliano un anno fa, non mi dispiace più di tanto. Sicuramente agiscono contro la legge, ma non provo pena per persone come i tizi citati. Mi dispiace.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2372362 ha scritto:


> Le forze dell'ordine a volte sono anche loro degli animali (rispetto per chi lavora nel campo onestamente), ma se questa gente che viene picchiata sono persone tipo Giovanni Brusca, Toto Riina, i ragazzi che hanno ammazzato quel brasiliano un anno fa, non mi dispiace più di tanto. Sicuramente agiscono contro la legge, ma non provo pena per persone come i tizi citati.



Meno male. Allora qualcuno comprende il messaggio.

Già vedevo piovere insulti per la mia osservazione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372359 ha scritto:


> vergognoso come sempre in queste occasioni
> 
> se fosse equo avrebbe forse anche il mio voto perchè in molte cose sono piu orientato a destra che a sinistra ma quando uno non si esprime con ferma condanna e schifo verso questa roba con me non andrà mai d'accordo



Non ha detto neanche una mezza parola sui fatti di Piacenza, con la caserma che a quanto sembra era praticamente un'associazione a delinquere finalizzata allo spaccio, o sull'omicidio di Serena Mollicone. Deve avere un fetish per la polizia che ammazza di botte qualcuno, altrimenti non si spiega.

Strano che non abbia difeso anche Ciontoli.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2372366 ha scritto:


> Meno male. Allora qualcuno comprende il messaggio.
> 
> Già vedevo piovere insulti per la mia osservazione.


Ma si infatti parliamo di brava gente eh..finita in carcere per colpa dei fascistih
Questo video non mi fa né caldo né freddo 
Per me non c&#8217;è di peggio di chi commette reati e finisce in carcere 
Fosse per me esisterebbe ancora il bagno penale, lavori forzati e carcere duro


----------



## sacchino (30 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2372352 ha scritto:


> Stomachevole.
> Io li lascerei in cella con quei detenuti che hanno picchiato.
> Chiaramente disarmati... e magari con in cella qualcuno tipo Mr. Obungo, 30 anni, proveniente dal Congo, 1.95 per 120kg di muscoli, pluripregiudicato e con un passato nell'industria ***** del suo paese... chi ha orecchie per intendere... una "pena" esemplare!



In questo caso un PENE esemplare.


----------



## Devil man (30 Giugno 2021)

A me non mi fanno pena... se sono in carcere è per un valido motivo... cosa vogliono televisione, pasti caldi e mezza pensione ??? così se escono ci pensano due volte a rientrarci...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2372371 ha scritto:


> Ma si infatti parliamo di brava gente eh..finita in carcere per colpa dei fascistih
> Questo video non mi fa né caldo né freddo
> Per me non c&#8217;è di peggio di chi commette reati e finisce in carcere
> Fosse per me esisterebbe ancora il bagno penale, lavori forzati e carcere duro



bella questa mentalità nazista...quantomeno hai coraggio di esporla...

a parte che spero di non diventare mai come te ma in ogni caso tu come fai a sapere chi sono questi detenuti e per quali reati sono dentro? e ci fosse qualcuno innocente? 

comunque oh...c'e anche chi renderebbe legale la pedofilia..ormai non mi stupisco piu di nulla

ripeto spero di non diventare mai come te


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2372371 ha scritto:


> Ma si infatti parliamo di brava gente eh..finita in carcere per colpa dei fascistih
> Questo video non mi fa né caldo né freddo
> Per me non c&#8217;è di peggio di chi commette reati e finisce in carcere
> Fosse per me esisterebbe ancora il bagno penale, lavori forzati e carcere duro



Sicuramente qualcuno che non meritava è stato trattato male, così come qualcuno che meritava di ben peggio.

Magari in mezzo a quelli c'è chi ha bastonato un vecchietto per 200 euro di pensione, o chi ha violentato quella che potrebbe essere tua figlia.

Ci potrebbe essere gente che ha fatto veramente del male, che ha rovinato famiglie intere, che ha fatto fallire imprese o chiesto il pizzo.

Poi, per carità, la violenza gratuita non piace nemmeno a me, ma Dio benedetto, adesso non facciamo passare dei delinquenti per vittime solo per questo episodio. Io sarei per trattamenti decenti e commisurati alla pena, ma ovviamente quando succedono queste cose è inevitabile generalizzare, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2021)

Poveri frat ingiustament carcerat!


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2372357 ha scritto:


> Andiamoci calmi con le accuse alle forze dell'ordine.
> 
> Quando certa gente commette certi reati, in parecchi vorrebbero pene inflitte molto peggiori di quelle che si vedono.



appunto. vediamo chi sono sti elementi e perché sono in galera, prima di giudicare


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2021)

zamp2010;2372354 ha scritto:


> Come scritto sembra una tua fantasia...



No no, per carità... La mia fantasia è più che altro vedere sta gente soffrire soprusi peggiori di quelli che hanno ingiustamente inferto, quello si. Ben venga il signor Obungo per infliggerglieli


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372376 ha scritto:


> bella questa mentalità nazista...quantomeno hai coraggio di esporla...
> 
> a parte che spero di non diventare mai come te ma in ogni caso tu come fai a sapere chi sono questi detenuti e per quali reati sono dentro? e ci fosse qualcuno innocente?
> 
> ...



e tu lo sai chi sono e perchè sono dentro?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2372392 ha scritto:


> e tu lo sai chi sono e perchè sono dentro?



appunto..non sapendolo non puoi dare per scontato nulla

ma non è quello il punto..ci saranno criminali efferati,vie di mezzo e anche qualche innocente (errori giudiziari esistono purtroppo)...il punto è che questa cosa NON può e non deve essere fatta perchè è illegale e per quanto mi riguarda anche vergognosa e ingiustificabile

quando sei in una caserma o in un carcere te devi essere sicuro al 1000 per 1000 della tua incolumità..perchè sei in casa di chi ti deve proteggere per lavoro...dovresti essere nel posto piu sicuro del mondo

devi scontare la tua pena come previsto (e spesso non accade purtroppo) e fine

ovviamente parlo della violenza gratuita..se c'è una reale necessità allora ci mancherebbe...se fai risse allo stadio e vola una manganellata in piu da me non sentirai mai critiche per la polizia...se però lo arrestano lo portano in una cella e lo pestano in 10 allora non esiste proprio


----------



## vota DC (30 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2372379 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente qualcuno che non meritava è stato trattato male, così come qualcuno che meritava di ben peggio.
> 
> Magari in mezzo a quelli c'è chi ha bastonato un vecchietto per 200 euro di pensione, o chi ha violentato quella che potrebbe essere tua figlia.
> 
> ...


C'è pure un filippino che ha violentato per 5 anni consecutivi la figlia imprigionato meno di un mese fa mi pare.
Il peggiore era don Michele Barone esorcista che usava sistematicamente gli esorcismi per violentare e gli amici maNgistrati lo hanno liberato da poco. Si dice che fosse il ducetto del carcere,per me le botte sono una resa dei conti per fare abbassare la guardia ai suoi tirapiedi.


----------



## Baba (30 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2372371 ha scritto:


> Ma si infatti parliamo di brava gente eh..finita in carcere per colpa dei fascistih
> Questo video non mi fa né caldo né freddo
> Per me non c’è di peggio di chi commette reati e finisce in carcere
> Fosse per me esisterebbe ancora il bagno penale, lavori forzati e carcere duro



Immagino che sei d’accordo pure con il rinchiudere gli arbitri negli spogliatoi


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372397 ha scritto:


> appunto..non sapendolo non puoi dare per scontato nulla
> 
> ma non è quello il punto..ci saranno criminali efferati,vie di mezzo e anche qualche innocente (errori giudiziari esistono purtroppo)...il punto è che questa cosa NON può e non deve essere fatta perchè è illegale e per quanto mi riguarda anche vergognosa e ingiustificabile
> 
> ...



Ma infatti nessuno vuole violenza a gratis, perché magari non sarebbe commisurata.

Direi di considerarlo per quello che è, cioè un episodio.

Poi da qui a mettere in croce i poliziotti e considerare chi è dentro una vittima, come già detto, ce ne corre.



vota DC;2372398 ha scritto:


> C'è pure un filippino che ha violentato per 5 anni consecutivi la figlia imprigionato meno di un mese fa mi pare.
> Il peggiore era don Michele Barone esorcista che usava sistematicamente gli esorcismi per violentare e gli amici maNgistrati lo hanno liberato da poco. Si dice che fosse il ducetto del carcere,per me le botte sono una resa dei conti per fare abbassare la guardia ai suoi tirapiedi.



Infatti.

Vogliamo parlare pure dei rapinatori nelle villette che hanno usato violenza inaudita contro i coniugi di turno? Roba da lavori forzati a vita.

Ma la lista è infinita.

Vorrei ricordare che questa gente, se colpevole (ed oggi come oggi per essere colpevoli non basta nemmeno prendere a coltellate la gente), poi deve essere campata dalla comunità.

Magari i poliziotti conoscono benissimo i delinquenti, uno per uno, chi sono e quello che hanno fatto, non credo che si sono messi a pestare a caso. Supposizione mia, eh.


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Giugno 2021)

Una persona sbaglia, commette un reato e va in carcere.
Un poliziotto sbaglia, commette un reato...

I poliziotti hanno infranto la legge allo stesso modo dei carcerati che hanno picchiato.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2372376 ha scritto:


> bella questa mentalità nazista...quantomeno hai coraggio di esporla...
> 
> a parte che spero di non diventare mai come te ma in ogni caso tu come fai a sapere chi sono questi detenuti e per quali reati sono dentro? e ci fosse qualcuno innocente?
> 
> ...



Tranquillo, viviamo su 2 mondi diversi per fortuna
Poi vai a tirare discorsi sulla pedofilia decisamente fuori luogo.
Ti vedo bene per comizi del pd
Mi vengono i brividi


----------



## hakaishin (30 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2372379 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente qualcuno che non meritava è stato trattato male, così come qualcuno che meritava di ben peggio.
> 
> Magari in mezzo a quelli c'è chi ha bastonato un vecchietto per 200 euro di pensione, o chi ha violentato quella che potrebbe essere tua figlia.
> 
> ...



Chi sta la dentro se l’è meritato, partiamo da questo presupposto. Poi ovvio che non tutti i reati siano uguali ma non parliamo certo di santi. A me sto falso buonismo ha un po’ stancato sai?
Fosse per me ripeto, il carcere sarebbe terrore puro, poi vediamo se non fa paura la pena…


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2372391 ha scritto:


> No no, per carità... La mia fantasia è più che altro vedere sta gente soffrire soprusi peggiori di quelli che hanno ingiustamente inferto, quello si. Ben venga il signor Obungo per infliggerglieli



Io sinceramente non ho letto tutto, nemmeno guardato il video in completo, forse 15 secondo. Ma se questi sono dei pedofili*, o hanno fatto del male grave ad una persona innocente secondo me meritano le botte.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Giugno 2021)

Baba;2372400 ha scritto:


> Immagino che sei d&#8217;accordo pure con il rinchiudere gli arbitri negli spogliatoi



Ah ah che ridere!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Giugno 2021)

Miracle1980;2372415 ha scritto:


> Una persona sbaglia, commette un reato e va in carcere.
> Un poliziotto sbaglia, commette un reato...
> 
> I poliziotti hanno infranto la legge *allo stesso modo* dei carcerati che hanno picchiato.




Concordo, anche se teoricamente il crimine dei poliziotti è più grave, perché l'hanno commesso abusando dei loro poteri.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2372391 ha scritto:


> No no, per carità... La mia fantasia è più che altro vedere sta gente soffrire soprusi peggiori di quelli che hanno ingiustamente inferto, quello si. Ben venga il signor Obungo per infliggerglieli



Tu lo sai se stanno soffrendo più di quanto hanno fatto soffrire?
Mamma mia&#8230;


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372397 ha scritto:


> appunto..non sapendolo non puoi dare per scontato nulla
> 
> ma non è quello il punto..ci saranno criminali efferati,vie di mezzo e anche qualche innocente (errori giudiziari esistono purtroppo)...il punto è che questa cosa NON può e non deve essere fatta perchè è illegale e per quanto mi riguarda anche vergognosa e ingiustificabile
> 
> ...



non è che gli abbian fatto poi chissà che, qualche sberlone. se è gentaccia dopotutto se la meritano una ripassata dai.


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372362 ha scritto:


> Le forze dell'ordine a volte sono anche loro degli animali (rispetto per chi lavora nel campo onestamente), ma se questa gente che viene picchiata sono persone tipo Giovanni Brusca, Toto Riina, i ragazzi che hanno ammazzato quel brasiliano un anno fa, non mi dispiace più di tanto. Sicuramente agiscono contro la legge, ma non provo pena per persone come i tizi citati. Mi dispiace.


Nonostante ciò che ho scritto concordo con te, lungi da me difendere i delinquenti, per carità.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372376 ha scritto:


> bella questa mentalità nazista...quantomeno hai coraggio di esporla...
> 
> a parte che spero di non diventare mai come te ma in ogni caso tu come fai a sapere chi sono questi detenuti e per quali reati sono dentro? e ci fosse qualcuno innocente?
> 
> ...



Purtroppo le immagini sono tagliate e non si possono capire le dinamiche, ma il comportamenti delle forze dell'ordine è inaccettabile.
Detto questo per me è ancora più inaccettabile il commento sciocco che hai fatto e che ho evidenziato.
E' vergognoso che tu metta le due questioni sullo stesso piano, pur parlando di grotteschi eccessi.
Ragiona.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2372348 ha scritto:


> Esiste una categoria peggiore delle forze dell'ordine? Dubito. Conoscete un qualche poliziotto o finanziere laureato ? Il requisito essenziale per indossare una divisa é essere stupidi, privi di buon senso e senza un'istruzione. Ah, se sei nato sotto il Molise hai il 300% di possibilità in più di entrare e fare carriera
> NB ho uno zio carabiniere e uno poliziotto. Chiaramente entrati per merito


Ma cosa dici ? Ad esempio già i funzionari della polizia di stato cioè da commissario in su sono TUTTI laureati, altrimenti non potrebbero accedere al ruolo, ma oggi sono moltissimi anche gli agenti e gli ispettori laureati. Questi della penitenziaria hanno sbagliato, è evidente, ma bisogna anche considerare quanto sia difficile lavorare nelle carceri, celle sovraffollate, e poliziotti sotto organico. Stiamo parlando pur sempre di delinquenti che se prendono appena appena piede ti accoppano, bisognerebbe trovarsi nelle situazioni prima di giudicare, capire cosa sia successo perché vedere un video mezzo tagliato non ti fa capire molto


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372323 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;lCMhK-xUugA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCMhK-xUugA[/video]



Comportamento indegno della divisa..spero vengano puniti in modo esemplare..così come le forze dell'ordine devono avere il diritto di usare la forza quando serve, devono anche mantenere il controllo in altre situazioni..

Poi sia chiaro, lavorare nei penitenziari è un inferno: tutto il giorno a dover sopportare feccia umana che ti provoca, ti sputa, ti insulta e minaccia...lo stress è altissimo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Luglio 2021)

e non avevo dubbi che qualcuno avrebbe giustificato pure questo svelando la sua natura di criptofascio.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372371 ha scritto:


> Ma si infatti parliamo di brava gente eh..finita in carcere per colpa dei fascistih
> Questo video non mi fa né caldo né freddo
> Per me non c’è di peggio di chi commette reati e finisce in carcere
> Fosse per me esisterebbe ancora il bagno penale, lavori forzati e carcere duro



ma sì dai, ripristiniamo pure il Codice di Hammurabi, il processo inquisitorio e la ghigliottina in pubblica piazza. Anzi no, la ghigliottina troppo poco dolorosa, facciamo la fucilazione o l'impiccagione.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2372591 ha scritto:


> ma sì dai, ripristiniamo pure il Codice di Hammurabi, il processo inquisitorio e la ghigliottina in pubblica piazza. Anzi no, la ghigliottina troppo poco dolorosa, facciamo la fucilazione o l'impiccagione.



Molti meritano questo e altro


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

Corpsegrinder;2372355 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente il capitone Salvini è già andato in carcere a portare sostegno ai poveri angeli in divisa.



Beh, il quoziente intellettivo é quello cosa ti aspetti? 







Secondo me si divertirebbe un sacco li dentro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372614 ha scritto:


> Molti meritano questo e altro



Esiste anche il carcere preventivo per evitare che vengano inquinate prove per "semplicissimi" reati fiscali in attesa di processo e potenzialmente innocenti. Sicuramente ci saranno delinquenti con la D maiuscola lì dentro ma queste non sono scene degne di un paese civile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372428 ha scritto:


> Chi sta la dentro se l’è meritato, partiamo da questo presupposto. Poi ovvio che non tutti i reati siano uguali ma non parliamo certo di santi. A me sto falso buonismo ha un po’ stancato sai?
> Fosse per me ripeto, il carcere sarebbe terrore puro, poi vediamo se non fa paura la pena…



ci sono pure gli errori giudiziari eh, vallo a dire alla buonanima di enzo tortora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2021)

Credeteci pure che la polizia meni gente come Brusca e soci. I cuor di leone delle forze dell'ordine menano solo gli sfigati in genere.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372621 ha scritto:


> ci sono pure gli errori giudiziari eh, vallo a dire alla buonanima di enzo tortora



Ma é giusto tirare fuori la questione degli innocenti in carcere dopo aver visto questo video? Secondo me si sminuisce tutto alla grande. La questione é molto più complessa dell'aver picchiato 2 innocenti su 1000.

Io sono un ospite del forum, in questi anni diciamo che mi sono fatto un'idea sulla direzione politica del forum ed evito di commentare questioni politiche. Francamente alcuni commenti qui sopra non hanno la minima concezione di cosa siano i diritti civili. Questo forse é ancora più grave, alcune questioni non hanno diritto di essere divisorie, a prescindere se stiano picchiando uno spacciatore di hashis o un innocente. 

Queste sono le cose vergognose dell'Italia, non l'inginocchiamento prima della partita contro il Belgio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372625 ha scritto:


> Ma é giusto tirare fuori la questione degli innocenti in carcere dopo aver visto questo video? Secondo me si sminuisce tutto alla grande. La questione é molto più complessa dell'aver picchiato 2 innocenti su 1000.
> 
> Io sono un ospite del forum, in questi anni diciamo che mi sono fatto un'idea sulla direzione politica del forum ed evito di commentare questioni politiche. Francamente alcuni commenti qui sopra non hanno la minima concezione di cosa siano i diritti civili. Questo forse é ancora più grave, alcune questioni non hanno diritto di essere divisorie, a prescindere se stiano picchiando uno spacciatore di hashis o un innocente.
> 
> Queste sono le cose vergognose dell'Italia, non l'inginocchiamento prima della partita contro il Belgio.



sono d'accordo, commentavo solo il commento insensato dell'utente che diceva che "se stanno in carcere è perche se lo meritano", dimenticando appunto errori giudiziari e sopratutto come faceva notare l'utente [MENTION=4394]Nevergiveup[/MENTION] il carcere preventivo ecc

Cesare Beccaria si stara rivoltando nella tomba a leggere certi commenti scritti qui dentro


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372629 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, commentavo solo il commento insensato dell'utente che diceva che "se stanno in carcere è perche se lo meritano", dimenticando appunto errori giudiziari e sopratutto come faceva notare l'utente [MENTION=4394]Nevergiveup[/MENTION] il carcere preventivo ecc
> 
> Cesare Beccaria si stara rivoltando nella tomba a leggere certi commenti scritti qui dentro



Sì, però non appelliamoci sempre agli errori giudiziari.

Gli errori giudiziari teoricamente non dovrebbero esistere. E quando succedono cose sfortunate come quella di Tortora, mi piacerebbe vedere i responsabili trattati come descrive il video.

E' un po' troppo semplice scaricare tutto sui poliziotti, facendo la morale perbenista. Rammento di rivolte nelle carceri in circostanze assurde, come quando ci furono problemi per il Covid.

Poi è chiaro che nessuno vuole vedere percuotere un innocente, ci mancherebbe. L'umanità è una cosa, la rigidità è un'altra.

Questa mentalità di tenere un comportamento assolutamente limpido perché esiste un trascurabile rischio di punire un innocente porta, alla lunga, a favorire i delinquenti. C'è poco da fare.

Come ripeto per l'ennesima volta, la giustizia è la cosa principale da azzerare e rimettere a posto nel nostro paese. Non rifacciamocela superficialmente con i poliziotti, che non invidio affato per il lavoro che fanno e le condizioni nelle quali lo svolgono.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372433 ha scritto:


> Tu lo sai se stanno soffrendo più di quanto hanno fatto soffrire?
> Mamma mia…



Non ho simpatia per i delinquenti, ma nemmeno per chi abusa del monopolio della forza legittima.
Uno dei motivi per cui le forze dell'ordine si sono riempite di sociopatici violenti disposti anche a manganellare un paralitico (!!), senza dimenticare il caso Cucchi, è proprio questa cultura omertosa e assolutoria de "le FFOO hanno sempre ragione"
Assolutamente no.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372641 ha scritto:


> Sì, però non appelliamoci sempre agli errori giudiziari.
> 
> Gli errori giudiziari teoricamente non dovrebbero esistere. E quando succedono cose sfortunate come quella di Tortora, mi piacerebbe vedere i responsabili trattati come descrive il video.
> 
> ...



intanto mettiamo l'identificativo sulla divisa dei poliziotti cosi chi sbaglia subira le dovute conseguenze e non si generalizza sull'intera categoria. Qua tra questo caso, cucchi, aldovrandi, uva, sandri, la macelleria messicana nella scuola diaz , le torture nella caserma bolzaneto ecc. ecc. i casi stanno diventanto un "po' troppi"


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372648 ha scritto:


> intanto mettiamo l'identificativo sulla divisa dei poliziotti cosi chi sbaglia subira le dovute conseguenze e non si generalizza sull'intera categoria. Qua tra questo caso, cucchi, aldovrandi, uva, sandri, la macelleria messicana nella scuola diaz , le torture nella caserma bolzaneto ecc. ecc. i casi stanno diventanto un "po' troppi"



Ma io sono assolutamente d'accordo con il punire chi fa violenze a gratis. Questo non sarebbe nemmeno da scrivere perché è una considerazione banale. Se qualcuno ha ecceduto o ha fatto del male per pura cattiveria, è da punire. Io 'ste cose nemmeno le vorrei precisare.

Quello che si cerca di far capire è che non si può agire con i guanti bianchi indiscriminatamente con i delinquenti. Se uno commette un reato e va dentro, allora se ne deve minimo stare buono.

I casi sono che i delinquenti fanno casino anche in carcere, perché non è gente con le rotelle a posto. Se una va dentro per un reato minore, spero e credo non venga preso a bastonate, così.

Poi appunto, gli episodi ci stanno, sperando che rimangano episodi.

A volte la clemenza non risulta la migliore via. Rammento ancora una volta che la stragrande, stragrande, stragrande maggioranza delle persone in carcere ha fatto del male ad altri, e in più deve essere campata dal comunità, risultando quindi un peso doppio.

Perciò non facciamone degli angioletti. Parimenti non facciamo degli angioletti i poliziotti, ma Dio Santo, non stanno menando gente che sta facendo la sua vita tranquilla nella società civile, eh.

Come al solito ci vuole equilibrio. Non possiamo sempre e costantemente ragionare per individualità, non possiamo tutte le volte fare la selezione e scegliere, tu sì, tu no, quello forse, quello anche. Spesso è impossibile farlo.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372357 ha scritto:


> Andiamoci calmi con le accuse alle forze dell'ordine.
> 
> Quando certa gente commette certi reati, in parecchi vorrebbero pene inflitte molto peggiori di quelle che si vedono.



Andiamoci calmi? Stai scherzando spero, ste robe nel 2021 in Italia è incredibile che avvengano.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372366 ha scritto:


> Meno male. Allora qualcuno comprende il messaggio.
> 
> Già vedevo piovere insulti per la mia osservazione.



Non cambia nulla. Le forze dell' ordine devono usare la violenza se e quando strettamente necessario e se è nei loro poteri. Altrimenti si può giustificare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372660 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono assolutamente d'accordo con il punire chi fa violenze a gratis. Questo non sarebbe nemmeno da scrivere perché è una considerazione banale. Se qualcuno ha ecceduto o ha fatto del male per pura cattiveria, è da punire. Io 'ste cose nemmeno le vorrei precisare.
> 
> Quello che si cerca di far capire è che non si può agire con i guanti bianchi indiscriminatamente con i delinquenti. Se uno commette un reato e va dentro, allora se ne deve minimo stare buono.
> 
> ...



forse non ti è chiaro che in uno stato di diritto alla guardia penitenziaria non è consentito torturare e umiliare i detenuti a prescindere se il detenuto sia innocente o hannibal lecter


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372663 ha scritto:


> Andiamoci calmi? Stai scherzando spero, ste robe nel 2021 in Italia è incredibile che avvengano.



E invece accadono.

Non ho capito che c'è di tanto sorprendente in quella che ho scritto. Guarda che è una osservazione, visto che sto riportando cose che ho letto quando commentiamo crimini efferati.

E comunque a me di accusare le forze dell'ordine, così, non piace per niente.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2372474 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici ? Ad esempio già i funzionari della polizia di stato cioè da commissario in su sono TUTTI laureati, altrimenti non potrebbero accedere al ruolo, ma oggi sono moltissimi anche gli agenti e gli ispettori laureati. Questi della penitenziaria hanno sbagliato, è evidente, ma bisogna anche considerare quanto sia difficile lavorare nelle carceri, celle sovraffollate, e poliziotti sotto organico. Stiamo parlando pur sempre di delinquenti che se prendono appena appena piede ti accoppano, bisognerebbe trovarsi nelle situazioni prima di giudicare, capire cosa sia successo perché vedere un video mezzo tagliato non ti fa capire molto



Ma qui nessuno dice che a volte l uso della forza da parte della polizia non debba essere giustificato. In caso di rivolta o risse o tafferugli manganellate e botte devono per forza essere ammesse. Ma qui si parla di gente INERME circondata e pestata da decine di poliziotti. La cosa è ben diversa. Ben diversa.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372667 ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla. Le forze dell' ordine devono usare la violenza se e quando strettamente necessario e se è nei loro poteri. Altrimenti si può giustificare qualsiasi cosa.





Oronzo Canà;2372668 ha scritto:


> forse non ti è chiaro che in uno stato di diritto alla guardia penitenziaria non è consentito torturare e umiliare i detenuti a prescindere se il detenuto sia innocente o hannibal lecter



Ora lo riscrivo, perché probabilmente c'è un problema di post nel forum e non siete in grado di leggere correttamente.

Nessuno vuole le torture. Se dei poliziotti hanno sbagliato è bene che paghino. Io spero che questo, e altri, siano episodi ben definiti e isolati nel marasma delle carceri italiane.

Detto questo, in linea del tutto generale, disapprovo con forza la banale associazione che vede i poliziotti dei sanguinosi boia, mentre viene tutto sommato protetta una categoria di persone che ha fallito nel mondo civile.

Vorrei ricordare le persone delle forze dell'ordine che perdono la vita per proteggerci.

Poi, ovviamente, molto ma molto ovviamente, ci sono eccezioni, deviazioni e quant'altro.

Che rimangano eccezioni e non facciamo un minestrone, come è stato scritto.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372675 ha scritto:


> Ora lo riscrivo, perché probabilmente c'è un problema di post nel forum e non siete in grado di leggere correttamente.
> 
> Nessuno vuole le torture. Se dei poliziotti hanno sbagliato è bene che paghino. Io spero che questo, e altri, siano episodi ben definiti e isolati nel marasma delle carceri italiane.
> 
> ...



Ma ti riscrivo pure io, perché probabilmente c è davvero un problema di post sul Forum.
Nessuno ha dato alle forze dell'ordine in generale dei sanguinosi boia e quando le forze dell' ordine fanno il loro dovere e magari perdono la vita per proteggerci sono il primo a difendere ed onorarle. 
Tutto ciò c'entra ZERO con quello di cui stiamo parlando.
Pestare in questo modo persone INERMI non è nei poteri concessi alla polizia penitenziaria. E il fatto che i detenuti siano persone che hanno fallito nella società (che poi questo lo dici tu) non giustifica ne ammorbidisce per nulla il fatto che i poliziotti stiano violando la legge e i diritti umani. Queste persone che si trovano in carcere sono state giudicate in un tribunale e la loro pena la stanno scontando, in nessun modo vedo un attenuante al comportamento in questo caso vergognoso delle forze dell'ordine.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372679 ha scritto:


> Ma ti riscrivo pure io, perché probabilmente c è davvero un problema di post sul Forum.
> Nessuno ha dato alle forze dell'ordine in generale dei sanguinosi boia e quando le forze dell' ordine fanno il loro dovere e magari perdono la vita per proteggerci sono il primo a difendere ed onorarle.
> Tutto ciò c'entra ZERO con quello di cui stiamo parlando.
> Pestare in questo modo persone INERMI non è nei poteri concessi alla polizia penitenziaria. E il fatto che i detenuti siano persone che hanno fallito nella società (che poi questo lo dici tu) non giustifica ne ammorbidisce per nulla il fatto che stanno violando la legge e i diritti umani. Queste persone sono state giudicate in un tribunale e la loro pena la stanno scontando, in nessun modo vedo un attenuante al comportamento in questo caso vergognoso delle forze dell'ordine.



Per la sottolineatura #1, mi spiace, ma io ho avuto questa sensazione.

Per questo ho postato, la mia era un replica a quanto letto, non ho certo inneggiato a quanto accaduto.

Per la sottolineatura #2, sono completamente d'accordo. Io non giustifico la violenza gratuita e l'ho ampiamente descritto.

Io la violenza la giustifico solo quando, purtroppo, è l'unica strada per avere ragione della violenza che non conosce ragione. E questo per protezione e autodifesa. E' una legge fondamentale di Natura, che spesso viene ignorata per puro moralismo.

Non ho MAI scritto di pestare a caso, e chi lo fa va giustamente punito.

Ma ovviamente stiamo commentando ed è inevitabile andare sulla generalizzazione, troppo presto chiamata in causa. Su quella stavo cercando di discutere.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372684 ha scritto:


> Per la sottolineatura #1, mi spiace, ma io ho avuto questa sensazione.
> 
> Per questo ho postato, la mia era un replica a quanto letto, non ho certo inneggiato a quanto accaduto.
> 
> ...



Ok assolutamente. Anche io non generalizzo sulle forze dell'ordine. In questo caso e date le circostanze hanno commesso un reato ingiustificabile e che va punito.
In altre circostanze li avrei difesi a spada tratta anche se avessero usato la violenza.
Io ad esempio ho "difeso" in un altro topic la poliziotta che ha usato lo spray contro un ragazzino che le ha messo le mani addosso (per la mascherina mi pare che fosse). 
La sostanza è non generalizzare sulle forze dell' ordine ma non generalizzare nemmeno sui detenuti, e soprattutto non cercare di giustificare in nessun modo questi crimini perché di questo si tratta, reati perseguibili penalmente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2372622 ha scritto:


> Credeteci pure che la polizia meni gente come Brusca e soci. I cuor di leone delle forze dell'ordine menano solo gli sfigati in genere.



Ma infatti hanno scelto il braccio dei detenuti comuni, dove ci vanno i ladruncoli.

Altro che "hanno dato due schiaffi ai pericolosissimi mafiosi pedofili assassini stupratori", gli angeli in divisa se la fanno sotto al pensiero di dare fastidio a certe persone


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372621 ha scritto:


> ci sono pure gli errori giudiziari eh, vallo a dire alla buonanima di enzo tortora



Senza dubbio
Ma questo non giustifica la massa di feccia che popola le nostre carceri
Io ho la mia idea su quello che dovrebbe essere il sistema giudiziario. Il carcere non può essere villeggiatura. Ormai hanno più diritti della brava gente che non sta in carcere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372675 ha scritto:


> Ora lo riscrivo, perché probabilmente c'è un problema di post nel forum e non siete in grado di leggere correttamente.
> 
> Nessuno vuole le torture. Se dei poliziotti hanno sbagliato è bene che paghino. Io spero che questo, e altri, siano episodi ben definiti e isolati nel marasma delle carceri italiane.
> 
> ...



e chi ha scritto sto minestrone? forse a sbagliare a leggere sei tu, io ho scritto chiaramente che urge il codice identificativo sulle forze dell'ordine cosi chi trasgredisce subira le conseguenze e non andra a danneggiare chi lavora seguendo le regole .


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Luglio 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2372474 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici ? Ad esempio già i funzionari della polizia di stato cioè da commissario in su sono TUTTI laureati, altrimenti non potrebbero accedere al ruolo, ma oggi sono moltissimi anche gli agenti e gli ispettori laureati. Questi della penitenziaria hanno sbagliato, è evidente, ma bisogna anche considerare quanto sia difficile lavorare nelle carceri, celle sovraffollate, e poliziotti sotto organico. Stiamo parlando pur sempre di delinquenti che se prendono appena appena piede ti accoppano, bisognerebbe trovarsi nelle situazioni prima di giudicare, capire cosa sia successo perché vedere un video mezzo tagliato non ti fa capire molto



Ma stai a vedé la supercazzola che stai facendo per cercare di difendere sto scempio.

Dai video, poi non so che video hai visto tu, si evince che le violenze fisica e psicologica sono pura brutalità gratuita, quella "banalità del male" di cui parlava Hannah Arendt.

Ma poi cosa diamine vuol dire "stiamo parlando pur sempre di delinquenti"?
Il problema è un altro. Se passa il messaggio che chi ha il monopolio della forza ha la possibilità di abusare del proprio potere e farla franca è un danno incommensurabile per la società. Che va al di là del semplice "se lo meritava" o "non se lo meritava".
Che poi, se anche ce ne fosse uno che non se lo meritava, anche quell'uno è di troppo.

Sta storia che chi ha la divisa può fare il caxzo che gli pare anche no, eh.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372629 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, commentavo solo il commento insensato dell'utente che diceva che "se stanno in carcere è perche se lo meritano", dimenticando appunto errori giudiziari e sopratutto come faceva notare l'utente [MENTION=4394]Nevergiveup[/MENTION] il carcere preventivo ecc
> 
> Cesare Beccaria si stara rivoltando nella tomba a leggere certi commenti scritti qui dentro


Gli errori giudiziari sono una minima parte..

Per me certa gente in carcere non merita nessun diritto 

A un mio caro amico hanno rubato la macchina appena comprata dopo tanti sacrifici. Io a quel ladro in carcere farei di tutto


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Luglio 2021)

Chi ha sbagliato fra i 52 indagati (52!) è giusto che paghi come pagherebbe un normale cittadino, con l'aggravante dell'abuso di potere.

Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere e supercazzola per cercare di difendere quello che è a tutti gli effetti una brutalità quasi senza precedenti, almeno in Italia.

Bisogna lanciare il segnale che pratiche del genere che evidenziano violenza gratuita e abusi di potere non sono tollerabili in uno stato democratico.

Mi frega nulla che là in mezzo c'è gente che "sicuramente se lo sarà meritato".
Mi vergogno profondamente per chi la pensa così, e spero che non abbia modo di cambiare idea perché ha subito roba del genere.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2372646 ha scritto:


> Non ho simpatia per i delinquenti, ma nemmeno per chi abusa del monopolio della forza legittima.
> Uno dei motivi per cui le forze dell'ordine si sono riempite di sociopatici violenti disposti anche a manganellare un paralitico (!!), senza dimenticare il caso Cucchi, è proprio questa cultura omertosa e assolutoria de "le FFOO hanno sempre ragione"
> Assolutamente no.



Secondo me stai un po’ mischiando cose diverse 
Nessuno ha sempre ragione, tantomeno le forze dell’ordine per cui almeno io, nutro rispetto


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372713 ha scritto:


> Secondo me stai un po&#8217; mischiando cose diverse
> Nessuno ha sempre ragione, tantomeno le forze dell&#8217;ordine per cui almeno io, nutro rispetto


C'è questa moda, e non mi riferisco a questo caso, di andare contro le forze dell'ordine perchè è "rivoluzionario" (vedi anche il video di Gianna Nannini che li raffigura come maiali). Sia mai, però, prendere in giro i medici e gli infermieri dove anche lì di disonesti (e "assassini", specie in periodo covid) ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Lì, in ogni caso, si parla di eroi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2372709 ha scritto:


> Ma stai a vedé la supercazzola che stai facendo per cercare di difendere sto scempio.
> 
> Dai video, poi non so che video hai visto tu, si evince che le violenze fisica e psicologica sono pura brutalità gratuita, quella "banalità del male" di cui parlava Hannah Arendt.
> 
> ...



Io non sto difendendo nessuno, ho risposto ad un post in cui si parlava della categoria delle forze dell&#8217;ordine descrivendola come piena di ignoranti e non laureati, cosa assolutamente falsa. Io ho scritto anche che in questo video è evidente che ci siano dei comportamenti sbagliati, ma mi piacerebbe conoscere la vicenda nella sua interezza. Poi se pensate che si riesca a gestire il carcere come l&#8217;oratorio sotto casa vi invidio perché evidentemente vivete nel paese delle meraviglie di Alice


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372710 ha scritto:


> Gli errori giudiziari sono una minima parte..
> 
> Per me certa gente in carcere non merita nessun diritto
> 
> A un mio caro amico hanno rubato la macchina appena comprata dopo tanti sacrifici. Io a quel ladro in carcere farei di tutto



ma che uno che abbia subito un torto in prima persona possa reagire di istinto e avere comportamenti brutali posso , umanamente, capirlo, ma che forze dell'ordine pagate per rispettare la legge si mettano ad umiliare e a torturare gente cosi per sollazzo personale è una roba a dir poco disumana


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372720 ha scritto:


> C'è questa moda, e non mi riferisco a questo caso, di andare contro le forze dell'ordine perchè è "rivoluzionario" (vedi anche il video di Gianna Nannini che li raffigura come maiali). Sia mai, però, prendere in giro i medici e gli infermieri dove anche lì di disonesti (e "assassini", specie in periodo covid) ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Lì, in ogni caso, si parla di eroi.



A me viene da ridere e leggere certi commenti, roba da comizio del pd della prima ora…
Ora siamo arrivati a difendere le povere vittime in carcere..vabbè


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2372733 ha scritto:


> Io non sto difendendo nessuno, ho risposto ad un post in cui si parlava della categoria delle forze dell’ordine descrivendola come piena di ignoranti e non laureati, cosa assolutamente falsa. Io ho scritto anche che in questo video è evidente che ci siano dei comportamenti sbagliati, ma mi piacerebbe conoscere la vicenda nella sua interezza. Poi se pensate che si riesca a gestire il carcere come l’oratorio sotto casa vi invidio perché evidentemente vivete nel paese delle meraviglie di Alice



Nel fantastico mondo del pd funziona così..


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372736 ha scritto:


> ma che uno che abbia subito un torto in prima persona possa reagire di istinto e avere comportamenti brutali posso , umanamente, capirlo, ma che forze dell'ordine pagate per rispettare la legge si mettano ad umiliare e a torturare gente cosi per sollazzo personale è una roba a dir poco disumana



No non ci siamo capiti: a feccia che va a rubare a casa della gente, che fa rapine o ruba macchina a gente che lavora e fa sacrifici, renderei il carcere l&#8217;inferno in terra e vediamo se passa la voglia di essere criminale.
Per certa gente ste mazzate, sono anche poco e lo ribadisco.
Ad esempio ad un pedofilo darei la pena di morte e/o carcere durissimo infernale al punto da rimpiangere di essere nati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372755 ha scritto:


> No non ci siamo capiti: a feccia che va a rubare a casa della gente, che fa rapine o ruba macchina a gente che lavora e fa sacrifici, renderei il carcere l&#8217;inferno in terra e vediamo se passa la voglia di essere criminale.
> Per certa gente ste mazzate, sono anche poco e lo ribadisco.
> Ad esempio ad un pedofilo darei la pena di morte e/o carcere durissimo infernale al punto da rimpiangere di essere nati



ma in uno stato di diritto non funziona cosi, lo stato di diritto nasce proprio per controllare gli istinti animaleschi dell'essere umano. Per te vale la legge che hai scritto, per qualche altro puo valere la legge che se rubi un pacchetto di caramelle è giusto essere randellati a morte


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2372474 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici ? Ad esempio già i funzionari della polizia di stato cioè da commissario in su sono TUTTI laureati, altrimenti non potrebbero accedere al ruolo, ma oggi sono moltissimi anche gli agenti e gli ispettori laureati. Questi della penitenziaria hanno sbagliato, è evidente, ma bisogna anche considerare quanto sia difficile lavorare nelle carceri, celle sovraffollate, e poliziotti sotto organico. Stiamo parlando pur sempre di delinquenti che se prendono appena appena piede ti accoppano, bisognerebbe trovarsi nelle situazioni prima di giudicare, capire cosa sia successo perché vedere un video mezzo tagliato non ti fa capire molto


Appunto, gli unici con un'istruzione ricoprono le cariche più alte. Basta anche una triennale in merendine. E sai perché? Perché tutti gli altri sono una massa di ignoranti, che sono entrati nelle FDO per evitare di dover fare lavori più umili. L'agente medio che ti ferma per strada sa a malapena parlare l'italiano, conosce a malapena due nozioni di diritto ed ha la forma fisica di Cannavacciuolo. E stai certo che nessuno di questi eroi della legge si azzarderebbe a toccare un mafioso o un vero criminale così come vedi nel video. Fosse per me, diventare ad esempio carabiniere dovrebbe essere complicato tanto quanto fare il chirurgo...invece o sol, o mar,due conoscenze e ti ritrovi in qualche paesello a fare lo sceriffo. E questi sono i risultati...


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372760 ha scritto:


> ma in uno stato di diritto non funziona cosi, lo stato di diritto nasce proprio per controllare gli istinti animaleschi dell'essere umano. Per te vale la legge che hai scritto, per qualche altro puo valere la legge che se rubi un pacchetto di caramelle è giusto essere randellati a morte



Ma che..bisogna sempre contestualizzare
Lo stato di diritto si sta trasformando in un circo
Si può avere uno stato di diritto che dia pene certe e carcere non villeggiatura magari 
Magari si può avere uno stato di diritto dove le forze dell&#8217;ordine possano fare il loro lavoro senza pensare di andare in tribunale 
Si può avere anche uno stato di diritto dove il criminale non è sempre difeso più degli onesti


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372674 ha scritto:


> Ma qui nessuno dice che a volte l uso della forza da parte della polizia non debba essere giustificato. In caso di rivolta o risse o tafferugli manganellate e botte devono per forza essere ammesse. Ma qui si parla di gente INERME circondata e pestata da decine di poliziotti. La cosa è ben diversa. Ben diversa.



Le immagini sono brutte brutte e sicuramente hanno sbagliato e devono essere puniti. Però x amore della verità dovrebbero pubblicare anche le immagini della rivolta che ha scatenato tutto. Perché prima di quel pestaggio c'è stata una rivolta


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2372762 ha scritto:


> Appunto, gli unici con un'istruzione ricoprono le cariche più alte. Basta anche una triennale in merendine. E sai perché? Perché tutti gli altri sono una massa di ignoranti, che sono entrati nelle FDO per evitare di dover fare lavori più umili. L'agente medio che ti ferma per strada sa a malapena parlare l'italiano, conosce a malapena due nozioni di diritto ed ha la forma fisica di Cannavacciuolo. E stai certo che nessuno di questi eroi della legge si azzarderebbe a toccare un mafioso o un vero criminale così come vedi nel video.


Ti devo contraddire nuovamente serve la laurea magistrale in giurisprudenza, in scienze politiche , economia e commercio e simili,con la triennale non si può diventare funzionari di Polizia, per il resto questi poliziotti o carabinieri che descrivi tu io non li ho mai incontrati tranne rare eccezioni.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372736 ha scritto:


> ma che uno che abbia subito un torto in prima persona possa reagire di istinto e avere comportamenti brutali posso , umanamente, capirlo, ma che forze dell'ordine pagate per rispettare la legge si mettano ad umiliare e a torturare gente cosi per sollazzo personale è una roba a dir poco disumana



Io sul sollazzo personale ho dei dubbi...qui prima c'è stata una rivolta dei carcerati e nessuno ci va vedere cosa è realmente successo (ovviamente non conviene). Io qui la vedo più come una vendetta per averle prese prima...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372768 ha scritto:


> Io sul sollazzo personale ho dei dubbi...qui prima c'è stata una rivolta dei carcerati e nessuno ci va vedere cosa è realmente successo (ovviamente non conviene). Io qui la vedo più come una vendetta per averle prese prima...



vendetta con sollazzo annesso, visto che hanno creato sta via crucis di mazzate con aggiunta del gioco conosciuto al sud del fesso in messo che cammina e si becca gli schiaffoni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372764 ha scritto:


> Ma che..bisogna sempre contestualizzare
> Lo stato di diritto si sta trasformando in un circo
> Si può avere uno stato di diritto che dia pene certe e carcere non villeggiatura magari
> Magari si può avere uno stato di diritto dove le forze dell&#8217;ordine possano fare il loro lavoro senza pensare di andare in tribunale
> Si può avere anche uno stato di diritto dove il criminale non è sempre difeso più degli onesti



leggeti cesare beccaria e poi ne riparliamo. Il carcere deve essere prima di tutto luogo di formazione, non villeggiatura e non centro torture


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2372767 ha scritto:


> Ti devo contraddire nuovamente serve la laurea magistrale in giurisprudenza, in scienze politiche , economia e commercio e simili,con la triennale non si può diventare funzionari di Polizia, per il resto questi poliziotti o carabinieri che descrivi tu io non li ho mai incontrati tranne rare eccezioni.


Peccato che la gente comune abbia a che fare con gli agenti ignoranti con la terza media, vedi Cucchi, non con i funzionari in giacca e cravatta in ufficio.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372764 ha scritto:


> Ma che..bisogna sempre contestualizzare
> Lo stato di diritto si sta trasformando in un circo
> Si può avere uno stato di diritto che dia pene certe e carcere non villeggiatura magari
> Magari si può avere uno stato di diritto dove le forze dell&#8217;ordine possano fare il loro lavoro senza pensare di andare in tribunale
> Si può avere anche uno stato di diritto dove il criminale non è sempre difeso più degli onesti



Chiaramente questo era "fare il loro lavoro senza pensare di andare in tribunale". CHIARAMENTE.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372701 ha scritto:


> e chi ha scritto sto minestrone? forse a sbagliare a leggere sei tu, io ho scritto chiaramente che urge il codice identificativo sulle forze dell'ordine cosi chi trasgredisce subira le conseguenze e non andra a danneggiare chi lavora seguendo le regole .



Guarda che parecchie cose non sono dirette a te, parlo in generale, magari commento prendendo spunto.

Ovviamente il post lo devo dirigere a qualcuno. Non l'hai fatto tu il minestrone, le sensazioni, per quanto mi riguarda, le ottengo un po' quà e un po' là, come naturale. Poi magari su un punto specifico ne parliamo più in dettaglio.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372766 ha scritto:


> Le immagini sono brutte brutte e sicuramente hanno sbagliato e devono essere puniti. Però x amore della verità dovrebbero pubblicare anche le immagini della rivolta che ha scatenato tutto. *Perché prima di quel pestaggio c'è stata una rivolta*


Ave! Ed una rivolta anche piuttosto violenta. 

_Eh ma i poliziotti brutti e cattivi..._


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2021)

Avete presente gli impiegati del comune, i famosi indeterminati che tanto fan ridere gli italiani nei film di Zalone? Avete presente l'impiegato delle poste che non ha idea di come farti una Postepay o risolverti un problema? Vi svelo un segreto: sono dipendenti statali. Proprio come le forze dell'ordine. Tutti (o quasi, qualche onesto ovviamente esiste) sono stati assunti di certo non per merito. Finché perdi tempo alle Poste ok, non arrechi quasi alcun danno alla società...ma se questa gente deve occuparsi di fare rispettare la legge, occorrerebbe rivedere i requisiti minimi per l'accesso ai concorsi. Io trovo assurdo che gli agenti delle FDO siano fra le categorie più ignoranti e stupide esistenti. Le barzellette sui carabinieri non le ho di certo inventate io eh. Ormai fare il carabiniere é la via più semplice per non studiare e avere il posto fisso, con il risultato che ti ritrovi questi geni


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372789 ha scritto:


> Ave! Ed una rivolta anche piuttosto violenta.
> 
> _Eh ma i poliziotti brutti e cattivi..._



Eh infatti, è risaputo che in caso di rivolta violenta avvenuta giorni prima, da protocollo le forze dell' ordine acquisiscono il diritto di poter mettere in pratica ritorsione, vendette pestaggi multipli con tanto di manganelli sui detenuti inermi. È risaputo proprio.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372797 ha scritto:


> Eh infatti, è risaputo che in caso di rivolta violenta avvenuta giorni prima, da protocollo le forze dell' ordine acquisiscono il diritto di poter mettere in pratica ritorsione, vendette pestaggi multipli con tanto di manganelli sui detenuti inermi. È risaputo proprio.


Appunto, è una situazione che andrebbe analizzata e, soprattutto, contestualizzata. In questo paese, purtroppo, ci sono categorie attaccate a prescindere ed altre invece elogiate, quando i figli di pu... esistono in tutti i contesti. E lo dico io, che di carabinieri e soprattutto vigili ignoranti che ogni scusa era buona per fare multe, ne ho incontrati eh.


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372766 ha scritto:


> Le immagini sono brutte brutte e sicuramente hanno sbagliato e devono essere puniti. Però x amore della verità dovrebbero pubblicare anche le immagini della rivolta che ha scatenato tutto. Perché prima di quel pestaggio c'è stata una rivolta



Ah perché non si era capito?
Basta vedere come gli tirano i ceffoni per capire che è semplicemente frutto di una reazione ad una rivolta da parte di quella feccia lì.
Poi se volete aspettare che qualche piddino ci metta una musichetta triste sotto fate pure e ci sarà un balzo del pd all'interno di tutte le carceri.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372321 ha scritto:


> Violenze soprusi e umiliazioni da parte delle guardie penitenziarie nei confronti dei detenuti nel carcere di Santa Maria Capua Vetere in provincia di caserta.
> 
> Le immagini diffuse in questi giorni dai vari media risalgono al 6 aprile 2020
> 
> Video al secondo post (attenzione immagini forti)



Che schifo, e ancora più schifo fanno salvini e meloni che tentano di giustificarli


----------



## ARKANA (1 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2372483 ha scritto:


> Comportamento indegno della divisa..spero vengano puniti in modo esemplare..così come le forze dell'ordine devono avere il diritto di usare la forza quando serve, devono anche mantenere il controllo in altre situazioni..
> 
> Poi sia chiaro, lavorare nei penitenziari è un inferno: tutto il giorno a dover sopportare feccia umana che ti provoca, ti sputa, ti insulta e minaccia...lo stress è altissimo



Che vadano a lavorare al mcdonald's se non reggono la pressione, nessuno li ha obbligati


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372803 ha scritto:


> Appunto, è una situazione che andrebbe analizzata e, soprattutto, contestualizzata. In questo paese, purtroppo, ci sono categorie attaccate a prescindere ed altre invece elogiate, quando i figli di pu... esistono in tutti i contesti. E lo dico io, che di carabinieri e soprattutto vigili ignoranti che ogni scusa era buona per fare multe, ne ho incontrati eh.



Non c è proprio niente da contestualizzare a livello giuridico. I poliziotti hanno sbagliato e hanno commesso un reato del quale spero dovranno rispondere in tribunale. Il resto sono chiacchiere di chi non vuole ammettere che in uno stato di diritto in un paese civilizzato sto schifo non deve esistere, o di chi come al solito pur di fare caciara la butta in politica citando destra e sinistra, il piddi e amenità simili che centrano meno di zero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372789 ha scritto:


> Ave! Ed una rivolta anche piuttosto violenta.
> 
> _Eh ma i poliziotti brutti e cattivi..._



ma proprio non ci arrivi a capire che pure con la rivolta è un comportamento intollerabile? in uno stato di diritto esistono le leggi, esiste chi le fa, chi decide se una legge è stata violata o meno e chi cattura chi viola la legge. Qua gente arbitrariamente si alza la mattina e decide di farsi giustizia sommaria solo perche cosi gli dice la testa. Poi ci meravigliamo se succedono casi a la cucchi, dove dei balordi, perche chiamarli forza dell'ordine è un offesa per chi fa il mestiere degnamente, decide che sia giusto malmenare a morte un pusherino qualsiasi. Poi chissa perche tutti sti giustizieri della notte, sti novelli batman, non organizzano mai ste cose contro i mafiosi quelli pericolosi veramente


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372816 ha scritto:


> ma proprio non ci arrivi a capire che pure con la rivolta è un comportamento intollerabile? in uno stato di diritto esistono le leggi, esiste chi le fa, chi decide se una legge è stata violata o meno e chi cattura chi viola la legge. Qua gente arbitrariamente si alza la mattina e decide di farsi giustizia sommaria solo perche cosi gli dice la testa. Poi ci meravigliamo se succedono casi a la cucchi, dove dei balordi, perche chiamarli forza dell'ordine è un offesa per chi fa il mestiere degnamente, decide che sia giusto malmenare a morte un pusherino qualsiasi. Poi chissa perche tutti sti giustizieri della notte, sti novelli batman, non organizzano mai ste cose contro i mafiosi quelli pericolosi veramente


Per me la legge esiste fino ad un certo punto. Per un pedofilo o chi ammazza i bambini, è vergognoso che non ci sia la pena di morte per esempio.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372816 ha scritto:


> ma proprio non ci arrivi a capire che pure con la rivolta è un comportamento intollerabile? in uno stato di diritto esistono le leggi, esiste chi le fa, chi decide se una legge è stata violata o meno e chi cattura chi viola la legge. Qua gente arbitrariamente si alza la mattina e decide di farsi giustizia sommaria solo perche cosi gli dice la testa. Poi ci meravigliamo se succedono casi a la cucchi, dove dei balordi, perche chiamarli forza dell'ordine è un offesa per chi fa il mestiere degnamente, decide che sia giusto malmenare a morte un pusherino qualsiasi. Poi chissa perche tutti sti giustizieri della notte, sti novelli batman, non organizzano mai ste cose contro i mafiosi quelli pericolosi veramente



Eh no. Calma stavolta.

Stante le botte non giustificate che non piacciono a nessuno, le rivolte proprio no. Altrimenti qui, ragazzi, non lo so io cosa arriviamo a giustificare. Con cosa le sediamo le rivolte, con le margherite?

Quando c'è una rivolta, si manganella finché non si ristabilisce l'ordine, possibilmente senza infierire, ma con determinazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2372814 ha scritto:


> Che vadano a lavorare al mcdonald's se non reggono la pressione, nessuno li ha obbligati



Chiaro, infatti ho condannato l'episodio al 100%...sottolineavo solo che giudicare dalla poltrona di casa, come sempre, è troppo facile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372819 ha scritto:


> Per me la legge esiste fino ad un certo punto. Per un pedofilo o chi ammazza i bambini, è vergognoso che non ci sia la pena di morte per esempio.



ma questa è un altra questione, in uno stato di diritto se si ritiene che una legge vada modificata si usano gli strumenti della democrazia per provarla a cambiare, non è che la mattina uno si alza con le palle girate e decide che è arrivato il momento di vendicarsi per una rivolta  a sto punto secondo questa logica sarebbe stato sacrosanto pure la gambizzazione al posto dei manganelli e schiaffoni tanto avevano fatto la rivolta


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372819 ha scritto:


> Per me la legge esiste fino ad un certo punto. Per un pedofilo o chi ammazza i bambini, è vergognoso che non ci sia la pena di morte per esempio.



La pena di morte è anch'essa una legge. E regolamentata a dovere dove è prevista. 
In Italia non è prevista quindi non la si può applicare.
La legge esiste punto. Non è che esiste fino ad un certo punto. Se violi la legge devi essere punito secondo i termini che la legge stessa prevede e non come fa comodo o piace, tanto peggio se sei chi la legge la dovrebbe fare rispettare.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372821 ha scritto:


> Eh no. Calma stavolta.
> 
> Stante le botte non giustificate che non piacciono a nessuno, le rivolte proprio no. Altrimenti qui, ragazzi, non lo so io cosa arriviamo a giustificare. Con cosa le sediamo le rivolte, con le margherite?
> 
> Quando c'è una rivolta, si manganella finché non si ristabilisce l'ordine, possibilmente senza infierire, ma con determinazione.



Eh appunto. L hai scritto tu. Finché non si ristabilisce l ordine si può usare la forza (sempre stando dentro dei certi limiti che io non conosco, sta gente è stata addestrata comunque e lo saprà). Ma non giorni dopo la rivolta per vendetta o ritorsione. Proprio no.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372821 ha scritto:


> Eh no. Calma stavolta.
> 
> Stante le botte non giustificate che non piacciono a nessuno, le rivolte proprio no. Altrimenti qui, ragazzi, non lo so io cosa arriviamo a giustificare. Con cosa le sediamo le rivolte, con le margherite?
> 
> Quando c'è una rivolta, si manganella finché non si ristabilisce l'ordine, possibilmente senza infierire, ma con determinazione.



ma usare la forza in caso di evasione, rivolta ci puo stare non è che dici al detenuto "cortesemente signor carcerato ritorni in gabbia" , ma organizzare la via crucis con le guardie ai lati con i carcerati che passano a turno in mezzo per prendersi manganellate e schiaffi è piu vicino alla tortura e all'umiliazione che al ripristino dell'ordine


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372755 ha scritto:


> No non ci siamo capiti: a feccia che va a rubare a casa della gente, che fa rapine o ruba macchina a gente che lavora e fa sacrifici, renderei il carcere l’inferno in terra e vediamo se passa la voglia di essere criminale.
> Per certa gente ste mazzate, sono anche poco e lo ribadisco.
> Ad esempio ad un pedofilo darei la pena di morte e/o carcere durissimo infernale al punto da rimpiangere di essere nati



Ottimo spunto! Conosco alcuni posticini giusti giusti per te 

Che ne dici della Nord Corea? Troverai un oasi felice, quando dei ladri hanno rubato del riso per sfamarsi il buon Kim gli ha mandati tutti al patibolo. Come si permettono ?! Li il tuo amico non dovrà certo temere per la sua macchina  

Ti consiglierei anche un paio di posticini mediorientali, sole e buon cibo  , pero' immagino che non ti stiano tanto simpatici i mussulmani. Peccato.

Sei serio quando dici queste cose? Inoltre sei completamente fuori strada se credi che un ladro messo in una prigione-inferno una volta uscito ci pensa due volte, anzi probabilmente questa volta uccide pure il malcapitato. Questi sono studi provati, anni e anni di ricerche hanno portato alla conclusione che il carcere duro e puro con botte e privazioni rende l'uomo ancora più animalesco.

Da rabbrividire la pelle


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372768 ha scritto:


> Io sul sollazzo personale ho dei dubbi...qui prima c'è stata una rivolta dei carcerati e nessuno ci va vedere cosa è realmente successo (ovviamente non conviene). Io qui la vedo più come una vendetta per averle prese prima...



A maggior ragione é da condannare, ma stiamo scherzando ?! Hanno sedato la rivolta ed a posteriori si mettono a fare bulli?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372615 ha scritto:


> Beh, il quoziente intellettivo é quello cosa ti aspetti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strano che non abbia espresso solidarietà anche nei confronti di Ciontoli, conoscendo il personaggio.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372830 ha scritto:


> Eh appunto. L hai scritto tu. Finché non si ristabilisce l ordine si può usare la forza (sempre stando dentro dei certi limiti che io non conosco, sta gente è stata addestrata comunque e lo saprà). Ma non giorni dopo la rivolta per vendetta o ritorsione. Proprio no.



Ribadisco ancora una volta: non sto sottolineando questo caso specifico.

Quando serve, una bella lezione è opportuna. Sempre senza esagerare, chiaro. Se poi qualcuno esagera, allora permettimi. E potrebbe valere da ambo le parti, eh.

Ancora non è chiaro cosa sia successo qui, almeno a me non è interamente chiaro. Sicuro che non sono belle immagini.

E quando si seda una rivolta, non succede in tempo zero. E' ovvio che delle immagini decontestualizzate possono confondere. Poi non so se è questo il caso.

Io sto continuando a discutere astraendomi da questo caso specifico.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2372684 ha scritto:


> Per la sottolineatura #1, mi spiace, ma io ho avuto questa sensazione.
> 
> Per questo ho postato, la mia era un replica a quanto letto, non ho certo inneggiato a quanto accaduto.
> 
> ...




Non so a chi tu ti rifersica riguardo alla generalizzazione delle forze dell'ordine, ed é inutile dire che concordo con te. Io penso di essere stato abbastanza esplicito nei miei messaggi.

In particolare questa tua frase andrebbe insegnata a scuola, e forse anche qui sul forum. Ho quasi la tentazione di aggiungerla come firma e citarti  , perché sai, io ho ancora in mente un'enormità di commenti fatti qui nel forum; gli stessi che ora dicono di non generalizzare sulle forze dell'ordine (giustamente) sono poi gli stessi che fanno una generalizzazione imbarazzante appena il titolo del post comincia con "Immigrato" o con "Islam" o con ... ci siamo capiti


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372844 ha scritto:


> Non so a chi tu ti rifersica riguardo alla generalizzazione delle forze dell'ordine, ed é inutile dire che concordo con te. Io penso di essere stato abbastanza esplicito nei miei messaggi.
> 
> In particolare questa tua frase andrebbe insegnata a scuola, e forse anche qui sul forum. Ho quasi la tentazione di aggiungerla come firma e citarti  , perché sai, io ho ancora in mente un'enormità di commenti fatti qui nel forum; gli stessi che ora dicono di non generalizzare sulle forze dell'ordine (giustamente) sono poi gli stessi che fanno una generalizzazione imbarazzante appena il titolo del post comincia con "Immigrato" o con "Islam" o con ... ci siamo capiti



Non mi riferivo a te in questo thread. A nessuno in realtà, ma i pareri mi sembrano abbastanza individuabili. Io semplicemente non mi schiero con chi difende i delinquenti. Questo non vuol dire che approvo la violenza indiscriminata delle forze dell'ordine.

Per il commento da ultimo, lo so a cosa ti riferisci.

Nessuno è perfetto. Le mie esperienze non sono state positive, e la considerazione da me espressa quella è. Come mi capita ormai troppo spesso di scrivere, non si può tutte le sante volte fare liste megametriche e scegliere persona per persona.

La polarizzazione è inevitabile, e comunque quello che scrivo sono opinioni. Quello che scrivo io non conta e puoi ignorarlo.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372838 ha scritto:


> Ottimo spunto! Conosco alcuni posticini giusti giusti per te
> 
> Che ne dici della Nord Corea? Troverai un oasi felice, quando dei ladri hanno rubato del riso per sfamarsi il buon Kim gli ha mandati tutti al patibolo. Come si permettono ?! Li il tuo amico non dovrà certo temere per la sua macchina
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto grazie per lo spunto di riflessione, non ci avevo fatto caso, curioso che qua dentro la maggior parte delle persone di destra che pensano seriamente che il pd sia un partito comunista e che parlano tanto di dittature comuniste sono le stesse che se avessero potere applicherebbero gli stessi metodi punitivi della Korea del nord.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2372774 ha scritto:


> leggeti cesare beccaria e poi ne riparliamo. Il carcere deve essere prima di tutto luogo di formazione, non villeggiatura e non centro torture



L’ho studiato dei delitti e delle pene..so bene chi è Beccaria
Si vede come funziona bene il carcere si si


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Victorss;2372780 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente questo era "fare il loro lavoro senza pensare di andare in tribunale". CHIARAMENTE.



Le storture sono ovunque purtroppo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2021)

*Come al solito, lasciate perdere commenti e giudizi sul forum e sui suoi utenti in generale.

Continuate la discussione senza andare off topic. I prossimi post che non sono in topic verranno cancellati.*


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372789 ha scritto:


> Ave! Ed una rivolta anche piuttosto violenta.
> 
> _Eh ma i poliziotti brutti e cattivi..._


Ma certo, la poliziah è fascistah c’è poco da fare.
Hai visto quanto sono bravi i cari detenuti? Povere vittime


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372710 ha scritto:


> Gli errori giudiziari sono una minima parte..
> 
> Per me certa gente in carcere non merita nessun diritto
> 
> A un mio caro amico hanno rubato la macchina appena comprata dopo tanti sacrifici. Io a quel ladro in carcere farei di tutto



Be non proprio minimi, gli errori giudiziari sono tantissimi, una roba tipo un migliaio l'anno di ingiuste detenzioni ci sono in Italia e queste sono solo quelle ufficiali, figuriamoci i poveracci che non hanno mezzi economici o alcun legame sociale.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372819 ha scritto:


> Per me la legge esiste fino ad un certo punto. Per un pedofilo o chi ammazza i bambini, è vergognoso che non ci sia la pena di morte per esempio.



Quoto ogni parola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372321 ha scritto:


> Violenze soprusi e umiliazioni da parte delle guardie penitenziarie nei confronti dei detenuti nel carcere di Santa Maria Capua Vetere in provincia di caserta.
> 
> Le immagini diffuse in questi giorni dai vari media risalgono al 6 aprile 2020
> 
> ...



.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372838 ha scritto:


> Ottimo spunto! Conosco alcuni posticini giusti giusti per te
> 
> Che ne dici della Nord Corea? Troverai un oasi felice, quando dei ladri hanno rubato del riso per sfamarsi il buon Kim gli ha mandati tutti al patibolo. Come si permettono ?! Li il tuo amico non dovrà certo temere per la sua macchina
> 
> ...


Sono serissimo e puoi evitare di fare questa ironia da sinistroide che non c’entra nulla 
Fosse per voi gli fareste fare a tutti i loro cavoli..e proprio per gente come voi va a rotoli sto paese. Poi quando vi toccano diventate più Caini di quelli che offendete

Rabbrividisco io altroché…


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2372872 ha scritto:


> Be non proprio minimi, gli errori giudiziari sono tantissimi, una roba tipo un migliaio l'anno di ingiuste detenzioni ci sono in Italia e queste sono solo quelle ufficiali, figuriamoci i poveracci che non hanno mezzi economici o alcun legame sociale.



Si ci sono non c&#8217;è dubbio ma sulla totalità dei carcerati sono la minima parte e per fortuna direi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2372819 ha scritto:


> Per me la legge esiste fino ad un certo punto. Per un pedofilo o chi ammazza i bambini, è vergognoso che non ci sia la pena di morte per esempio.




Potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, però questa mentalità porterebbe ad ammazzare una marea di gente innocente sulla base dell'emozione e della voglia di sangue della gente comune che non segue logica e razionalità.

Penso sempre al padre di ciccio e tore, se per puro caso non trovavano i corpi dei figli questo si faceva il carcere a vita e con la pena di morte finiva ucciso da innocente.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372877 ha scritto:


> Sono serissimo e puoi evitare di fare questa ironia da sinistroide che non c&#8217;entra nulla
> Fosse per voi gli fareste fare a tutti i loro cavoli..e proprio per gente come voi va a rotoli sto paese. Poi quando vi toccano diventate più Caini di quelli che offendete
> 
> Rabbrividisco io altroché&#8230;



Perché bisogna tirare fuori la politica sempre? Cosa ne sai tu se sono sinistroide, destroide o centroide?

Ecco il vero problema, ogni questione é polarizzata a prescindere, e riesco anche a capire cosa intendesse [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] . Se uno la pensa in maniera civile viene etticchettato (sinistroide o destroide che sia), invece queste sono questioni che non dovrebbero avere colori o tifo da stadio. Hanno sbagliato? Si. Non cominciamo a girare la frittata ed a minimizzare. Per quanto mi riguarda potevano essere 450 Pacciani li dentro, siamo in Italia non in Sudan. Non credo di averti dato del nazista perché non ti conosco, e lo trovo anche scorretto. Poi se il mio commento ti ha offeso (e ti assicuro che non volevo) mi scuso in anticipo.

Mi sembra che i politici in questi anni hanno svolto bene il loro lavoro  , il paese é polarizzato come non mai, ed ogni cosa viene eticchettata per partito preso.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372840 ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione é da condannare, ma stiamo scherzando ?! Hanno sedato la rivolta ed a posteriori si mettono a fare bulli?



Che è da condannare l'ho già scritto prima. Qui dico che è umano che se prima vieni aggredito e pestato da un branco in rivolta, quando puoi reagisci... e ribadisco perché non sono pubbliche le immagini della rivolta? E sono state riprese dalle stesse identiche telecamere del petaggio dei poliziotti.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372895 ha scritto:


> Che è da condannare l'ho già scritto prima. Qui dico che è umano che se prima vieni aggredito e pestato da un branco in rivolta, quando puoi reagisci... e ribadisco perché non sono pubbliche le immagini della rivolta? E sono state riprese dalle stesse identiche telecamere del petaggio dei poliziotti.



ma guarda che i carcerati coinvolti nella rivolta sono stati sicuramente puniti, però puniti giustamente secondo le legge dello stato (isolamento, permessi premio negati, ora d'aria negata ecc) e non secondo la legge del taglione
che poi sarei veramente curioso di sapere che cosa abbia potuto fare di così grave durante la rivolta il tipo in sedia a rotelle


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372895 ha scritto:


> Che è da condannare l'ho già scritto prima. Qui dico che è umano che se prima vieni aggredito e pestato da un branco in rivolta, quando puoi reagisci... e ribadisco perché non sono pubbliche le immagini della rivolta? E sono state riprese dalle stesse identiche telecamere del petaggio dei poliziotti.



Umana diversi giorni dopo la rivolta? Dai su questi sono bulli che probabilmente facevano la stessa cosa prima, mi viene da chiedermi come mai ci sia stata una rivolta in primo luogo. Non é che da un giorno all'altro questi aguzzini si svegliano e fanno quello che abbiamo visto eh, questi sono comportamenti quotidiani (molto probabilmente non cosi esagerati). Vogliamo credere che quello che tira 20 manganellate ad un detenuto lo abbia fatto perché é una reazione umana? Quello probabilmente lo faceva ogni santo giorno.

Sulle telecamere non saprei, mi viene anche difficile credere che questi abbiano agito in questo modo sapendo che fossero filmati.
 [MENTION=3757]ARKANA[/MENTION] ti ha risposto in modo perfetto. Esistono le leggi. Se le persone che deleghiamo alla sicurezza sono le prime a non rispettare le leggi allora si che torniamo nel far west, altro che reazione umana.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2021)

io non capisco come non riusciate a differenziare il binomio polizia-delinquenti rispetto a Pino che fa reato e Gino che lo subisce

cioè intendo dire che qui si parla come se la polizia fosse un privato cittadino che si rapporta con altri privati cittadini e ragiona in base all'istinto e alla visione soggettiva della faccenda

se io vengo derubato e il giorno dopo trovo l'autore e lo prendo a pugni è un conto (SBAGLIATO sia chiaro) se lo fa un poliziotto è follia pura..totalmente inammissibile sotto tutti i punti di vista (legale morale logico etico ecc)

la vendetta può esistere per il padre a cui hanno fatto del male alla figlia NON per la polizia

concetti come vendetta istinto ecc che escono da quello previsto dal codice non dovrebbero esistere 

se c'è una rissa una sommossa o quello che volete e parte una manganellata in piu o qualcosa di fuori protocollo io sono tra quelli che tende a non puntare il dito perchè comunque sono essere umani MA finito il momento e a "bocce ferme" non esiste che si esca dal protocollo ma proprio per nulla

poi chiariamo una cosa..almeno per quanto mi riguarda..che mi sembrerebbe ovvia ma a quanto pare non lo è del tutto

gli animali sono QUESTI poliziotti non TUTTI..allo stesso modo come il criminale bestia è il marocchino che stupra non TUTTI...


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372892 ha scritto:


> Perché bisogna tirare fuori la politica sempre? Cosa ne sai tu se sono sinistroide, destroide o centroide?
> 
> Ecco il vero problema, ogni questione é polarizzata a prescindere, e riesco anche a capire cosa intendesse [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] . Se uno la pensa in maniera civile viene etticchettato (sinistroide o destroide che sia), invece queste sono questioni che non dovrebbero avere colori o tifo da stadio. Hanno sbagliato? Si. Non cominciamo a girare la frittata ed a minimizzare. Per quanto mi riguarda potevano essere 450 Pacciani li dentro, siamo in Italia non in Sudan. Non credo di averti dato del nazista perché non ti conosco, e lo trovo anche scorretto. Poi se il mio commento ti ha offeso (e ti assicuro che non volevo) mi scuso in anticipo.
> 
> Mi sembra che i politici in questi anni hanno svolto bene il loro lavoro  , il paese é polarizzato come non mai, ed ogni cosa viene eticchettata per partito preso.



Cosa c’entra? Praticamente mi inviti a vivere in Corea o da altri parti è pure fai il sostenuto se ti rispondo?

Quello che stia dicendo è fuori dal mondo per me.. ma si trattiamo con gioia pure riina, pacciani e qualche altro macellaio no? Tanto che problema c’è? Una famiglia piange e un criminale in poco tempo è fuori a divertirsi. Questa è l’Italia e poi ci chiediamo perché siamo caduti in basso..


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372919 ha scritto:


> Cosa c&#8217;entra? Praticamente mi inviti a vivere in Corea o da altri parti è pure fai il sostenuto se ti rispondo?
> 
> Quello che stia dicendo è fuori dal mondo per me.. ma si trattiamo con gioia pure riina, pacciani e qualche altro macellaio no? Tanto che problema c&#8217;è? Una famiglia piange e un criminale in poco tempo è fuori a divertirsi. Questa è l&#8217;Italia e poi ci chiediamo perché siamo caduti in basso..



non dovrebbe essere fuori in poco tempo a divertirsi..se c'è vuol dire che qualcosa non funziona a livello giudiziario 

ma non c'entra nulla con i soprusi della polizia

ci sono cose che si possono fare e cose che non si possono fare..i secondi si chiamano reati..chi li compie dovrebbe essere punito.FINE

indifferentemente dal fatto che sia albanese italiano ricco povero poliziotto tossico bello brutto di destra di sinistra ecc


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372919 ha scritto:


> Cosa c&#8217;entra? Praticamente mi inviti a vivere in Corea o da altri parti è pure fai il sostenuto se ti rispondo?
> 
> Quello che stia dicendo è fuori dal mondo per me.. ma si trattiamo con gioia pure riina, pacciani e qualche altro macellaio no? Tanto che problema c&#8217;è? Una famiglia piange e un criminale in poco tempo è fuori a divertirsi. Questa è l&#8217;Italia e poi ci chiediamo perché siamo caduti in basso..



Eh beh, sai ho letto molti articoli al rigurado. Secondo il Times siamo caduti in basso perché non picchiamo i detenuti (o troppo poco dovrei dire?). Cosa c'entra la pena con la tortura? Ma di cosa stai parlando esattamente? Tu auspichi un Italia fascista/comunista (nota che non ti sto dando del fascista, ma lo stato che hai auscpicato con calci e pugni ai delinquenti é per definizione fascista/comunista) e io non ti posso dire di andartene in uno già esistente e di lasciarci vivere tranquilli?  

Che sostenuto, mica me la prendo. Figurati  , dico solo di non tirare fuori la politica per ogni cosa. Domani c'é pioggia, colpa della sinistra che fatto la famosa danza. 

Sinistroide


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2021)

ah poi mi permetto un'altra riflessione su una cosa che ogni tanto leggo e sento (non solo qui):

spesso si dice di mettersi nei loro panni e che è facile giudicare

questo però andrebbe detto per tutti...se facciamo cosi non ne usciamo piu

allora anche l'estracomunitario che si trova sballottato in un paese straniero senza soldi conoscenze ne altro che magari subisce discriminazioni o che semplicemente sta male a livello fisico per un problema di salute e non ha soldi per farsi curare potrebbe bere per sopportare tutto questo e poi da ubriaco compie reati..e allora che facciamo lo giustifichiamo? 

se facciamo cosi non ne usciamo piu..e lo stesso vale per la polizia


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372901 ha scritto:


> Umana diversi giorni dopo la rivolta? Dai su questi sono bulli che probabilmente facevano la stessa cosa prima, mi viene da chiedermi come mai ci sia stata una rivolta in primo luogo. Non é che da un giorno all'altro questi aguzzini si svegliano e fanno quello che abbiamo visto eh, questi sono comportamenti quotidiani (molto probabilmente non cosi esagerati). Vogliamo credere che quello che tira 20 manganellate ad un detenuto lo abbia fatto perché é una reazione umana? Quello probabilmente lo faceva ogni santo giorno.
> 
> Sulle telecamere non saprei, mi viene anche difficile credere che questi abbiano agito in questo modo sapendo che fossero filmati.
> 
> [MENTION=3757]ARKANA[/MENTION] ti ha risposto in modo perfetto. Esistono le leggi. Se le persone che deleghiamo alla sicurezza sono le prime a non rispettare le leggi allora si che torniamo nel far west, altro che reazione umana.



Vedo che hai tante certezze. Io finchè non vedo cosa è successo durante la rivolta non mi esprimo perchè non ho il quadro completo. I poliziotti hanno sbagliato e saranno puniti. Vorrei sapere cosa hanno fatto i carcerati e se saranno puniti. Il motivo della rivolta è perchè è stato trovato positivo un detenuto al covid. Poi anche questa storia della rivolta di alcuni giorni prima ma siamo sicuri? io nel video vedo diversi poliziotti in assetto anti sommosa e mi da l'idea che la rivolta sia appena stata sedata.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2372896 ha scritto:


> ma guarda che i carcerati coinvolti nella rivolta sono stati sicuramente puniti, però puniti giustamente secondo le legge dello stato (isolamento, permessi premio negati, ora d'aria negata ecc) e non secondo la legge del taglione
> che poi sarei veramente curioso di sapere che cosa abbia potuto fare di così grave durante la rivolta il tipo in sedia a rotelle



Che sono stati sicuramente puniti io non lo so. e poi permessi, isolamento??? Punire per me vuol dire aumentare la pena detentiva se hai commesso un reato. Difatti così verranno puniti i poliziotti. Quello sulla sedia a rotelle nello specifico non so cosa abbia fatto, ma ti posso assicurare che in carcere ne fanno di tutti i colori. Io sono andato in carcere per lavoro/studio ai tempi dell'università e ho visto cose fuori dal mondo....nei confronti poi dei poliziotti che entravano a portare altri detenuti....sputi continui, insulti a non finire, lanci di oggetti di ogni tipo...e ti lascio immaginare cosa succedeva quando entrava una donna...roba che se fai certe cose nel mondo normale prendi 15 anni di galera, se lo fai in prigione passi impunito....


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372918 ha scritto:


> io non capisco come non riusciate a differenziare il binomio polizia-delinquenti rispetto a Pino che fa reato e Gino che lo subisce
> 
> cioè intendo dire che qui si parla come se la polizia fosse un privato cittadino che si rapporta con altri privati cittadini e ragiona in base all'istinto e alla visione soggettiva della faccenda
> 
> ...



Quindi tu dici che se qualcuno pesta mio figlio o mio fratello io umanamente appena lo becco in giro posso vendicarmi (e concordo), mentre se un poliziotto (che comunque è una persona) viene pestato, riempito di sputi, aggredito durante una rivolta poi umanamente non dovrebbe reagire quando può?


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372934 ha scritto:


> ah poi mi permetto un'altra riflessione su una cosa che ogni tanto leggo e sento (non solo qui):
> 
> spesso si dice di mettersi nei loro panni e che è facile giudicare
> 
> ...



Mi spiace, ma l'extracomunitario che si trova in una situazione così è perchè è entrato in italia da clandestino e oltre ad aver commesso un reato sapeva già all'inizio a cosa andava incontro (non aver medico, non poter avere lavoro e casa regolari). Perchè se l'extracomunitario entra regolarmente in italia non si trova nella situazione che hai descritto tu.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372946 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu dici che se qualcuno pesta mio figlio o mio fratello io umanamente appena lo becco in giro posso vendicarmi (e concordo), mentre se un poliziotto (che comunque è una persona) viene pestato, riempito di sputi, aggredito durante una rivolta poi umanamente non dovrebbe reagire quando può?



a parte che non puoi vendicarti nemmeno tu sennò diventerebbe il far west ma è logico che umanamente potrei capire la cosa..anche perchè può accadere a tutti

nel caso del poliziotto no non può assolutamente...è il suo lavoro ci mancherebbe anche che potesse vendicarsi...ragazzi ma davvero dite?? 

intendo dopo,,,li sul momento come già detto prima che perda un attimo la ragione ci può stare..dopo assolutamente no


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2372952 ha scritto:


> a parte che non puoi vendicarti nemmeno tu sennò diventerebbe il far west ma è logico che umanamente potrei capire la cosa..anche perchè può accadere a tutti
> 
> nel caso del poliziotto no non può assolutamente...è il suo lavoro ci mancherebbe anche che potesse vendicarsi...ragazzi ma davvero dite??
> 
> intendo dopo,,,li sul momento come già detto prima che perda un attimo la ragione ci può stare..dopo assolutamente no



Ovvio che stiamo parlando umanamente e non legalmente. Ma poi siamo sicuri sicuri che non sia sul momento? come ho già scritto prima io vedo poliziotti anti sommossa che sembrano riportare i carcerati nelle celle. Li per me la rivolta era appena finita e finchè non vedo il video (che ovviamente fino al processo dei poliziotti non pubblicheranno mai perchè non conviene) di cosa è successo prima non me la sento di dare addosso solo ed esclusivamente ai poliziotti, che comunque hanno sbagliato e pagheranno.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2372929 ha scritto:


> Eh beh, sai ho letto molti articoli al rigurado. Secondo il Times siamo caduti in basso perché non picchiamo i detenuti (o troppo poco dovrei dire?). Cosa c'entra la pena con la tortura? Ma di cosa stai parlando esattamente? Tu auspichi un Italia fascista/comunista (nota che non ti sto dando del fascista, ma lo stato che hai auscpicato con calci e pugni ai delinquenti é per definizione fascista/comunista) e io non ti posso dire di andartene in uno già esistente e di lasciarci vivere tranquilli?
> 
> Che sostenuto, mica me la prendo. Figurati  , dico solo di non tirare fuori la politica per ogni cosa. Domani c'é pioggia, colpa della sinistra che fatto la famosa danza.
> 
> Sinistroide



Il problema è che lo stai facendo tu e metti le mani avanti: vuoi un mondo fascista me non ti sto dando del fascista 
Chiudiamola qua tanto siamo incompatibili.

Tanto è tutto fascismoh 
Contento tu


----------



## hakaishin (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2372945 ha scritto:


> Che sono stati sicuramente puniti io non lo so. e poi permessi, isolamento??? Punire per me vuol dire aumentare la pena detentiva se hai commesso un reato. Difatti così verranno puniti i poliziotti. Quello sulla sedia a rotelle nello specifico non so cosa abbia fatto, ma ti posso assicurare che in carcere ne fanno di tutti i colori. Io sono andato in carcere per lavoro/studio ai tempi dell'università e ho visto cose fuori dal mondo....nei confronti poi dei poliziotti che entravano a portare altri detenuti....sputi continui, insulti a non finire, lanci di oggetti di ogni tipo...e ti lascio immaginare cosa succedeva quando entrava una donna...roba che se fai certe cose nel mondo normale prendi 15 anni di galera, se lo fai in prigione passi impunito....



Dai poverini i detenuti..sono vittime del sistemah fascistahh e della polizziah kattiva!!!!
Sono anime gentili


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Luglio 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2372733 ha scritto:


> Io non sto difendendo nessuno, ho risposto ad un post in cui si parlava della categoria delle forze dell’ordine descrivendola come piena di ignoranti e non laureati, cosa assolutamente falsa. Io ho scritto anche che in questo video è evidente che ci siano dei comportamenti sbagliati, ma mi piacerebbe conoscere la vicenda nella sua interezza. Poi se pensate che si riesca a gestire il carcere come l’oratorio sotto casa vi invidio perché evidentemente vivete nel paese delle meraviglie di Alice



Dopo che conosci "la vicenda nella sua interezza" che fai? Dai delle attenuanti?
No. 

Essere forza dell'ordine significa sapere che hai la possibilità di utilizzo della forza, e la tua discrezionalità ti aiuta a capire quando farlo e come farlo.
Devi essere eticamente ineccepibile.
Mi spieghi di questa descrizione che ho fatto io cosa hai visto tu?
Spiace smentirti, ma purtroppo la maggioranza dei poliziotti semplici ha a malapena la terza media e non sa scrivere un verbale. Dato di fatto, comprovabile con statistiche alla mano. 

Poi smettiamola con sta menata che gestire un carcere non è facile. Evidentemente non lo è, ma credo che chi lo gestisce abbia delle competenze ad hoc e fra i suoi obblighi vi è quello di far rispettare la legge, o sbaglio?
Appunto perché trattasi di carcere.

Quelli che definisci "comportamenti sbagliati" da ttottò sul popò, io la definisco BARBARIE.
Chissà in quante altre carceri succedono queste cose.


----------



## Baba (1 Luglio 2021)

In un carcere serio gestito da gente seria ci sono dei protocolli, c&#8217;è organizzazione. In questo video vedo solo un branco di babbuini che circondano e picchiano i detenuti. Sempre in un carcere serio esistono le celle di isolamento, e al minimo sgarro ci finisci dentro per un paio di settimane. Già questo metterebbe in riga la maggior parte dei detenuti.
Poi magari qualcuno preferisce le carceri sud americane e ci può stare. Ma in un Paese occidentale vedere queste cose mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2372985 ha scritto:


> Dopo che conosci "la vicenda nella sua interezza" che fai? Dai delle attenuanti?
> No.
> 
> Essere forza dell'ordine significa sapere che hai la possibilità di utilizzo della forza, e la tua discrezionalità ti aiuta a capire quando farlo e come farlo.
> ...



Dopo che conosci "la vicenda nella sua interezza" che fai? Dai delle attenuanti?
No. Ma esattamente in base a che cosa lo dici? Posto che visto che parliamo di legge, le attenuanti sono previste. Ma tu da quello che sembra, senza aver conoscenza dei fatti completi, ha già deciso che non ci sono attenuanti.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2373000 ha scritto:


> Dopo che conosci "la vicenda nella sua interezza" che fai? Dai delle attenuanti?
> No. Ma esattamente in base a che cosa lo dici? Posto che visto che parliamo di legge, le attenuanti sono previste. Ma tu da quello che sembra, senza aver conoscenza dei fatti completi, ha già deciso che non ci sono attenuanti.



ma non ci possono essere attenuanti dai...ci sono persone inermi e persone che picchiano umiliano ecc...si vede chiaramente che non c'è nessuno stato di necessità in corso per i poliziotti

quello sulla sedia a rotelle poi è un frangente particolarmente schifoso da vedere...

poi io non so voi come la vedete ma per come la vedo io privare della libertà una persona è una pena assolutamente sufficiente e mi riterrei piu che soddisfatto di sapere che tutte le persone che delinquono sono in carcere (con le rispettive pene)

non sentirei il bisogno di vederle torturate o altro...quando levi la libertà una persona è finita...non ha altro..il tempo non torna indietro...se entri a 26 e esci a 38 (per dire) se ti fermi un'attimo a pensare vai in depressione e non ci esci piu per il tempo buttato via

spesso le persone vittime di reati gravi (o i loro familiari) non si lamentano della modalità della pena ma del fatto che le pene sono corte al limite o non certe...e qui ci sarebbe da aprire un capitolo lunghissimo vabè


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2373005 ha scritto:


> ma non ci possono essere attenuanti dai...ci sono persone inermi e persone che picchiano umiliano ecc...si vede chiaramente che non c'è nessuno stato di necessità in corso per i poliziotti
> 
> quello sulla sedia a rotelle poi è un frangente particolarmente schifoso da vedere...
> 
> ...



Ma chi ha deciso che non ci sono attenuanti? Avete parlato di stato di diritto e di legalità. Ok le attenuanti sono previste dal codice penale. Non si conoscono tutti i fatti come si fa a dire che non ci sono attenuanti???? Perché una cosa è fare quello che hanno fatto subito dopo una rivolta mentre fanno rientrare i carcerati nelle celle, un'altra cosa è farlo 3 giorni dopo premeditato e x ripicca. Nel primo caso avranno una pena che terrà conto della situazione nel secondo caso prenderanno il massimo della pena aggravanti comprese.
Sul resto il discorso è non lungo ma lunghissimo, ma il problema principale è il sovraffollamento delle carceri, che non si combatte con insulti, amnistia, riduzioni pena, ma costruendo nuove carceri. E si spera che con il recovery qualche risorsa ora ci sia...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2373005 ha scritto:


> ma non ci possono essere attenuanti dai...ci sono persone inermi e persone che picchiano umiliano ecc...si vede chiaramente che non c'è nessuno stato di necessità in corso per i poliziotti
> 
> quello sulla sedia a rotelle poi è un frangente particolarmente schifoso da vedere...
> 
> ...



Non, non la vedo come te.

E privare della libertà una persona non ha assolutamente nessun significato in alcune circostanze, specie nel sistema che abbiamo nel paese.

Vogliamo parlare dei boss mafiosi che comandano dalle carceri? Vogliamo parlare degli sconti di pena, delle detenzioni magnanime, delle evasioni, e del fatto che, ripeto fino alla nausea, questo è solo un'episodio?

Vogliamo dire anche che i carcerati in genere stanno tranquilli e beati nelle loro celle e possono studiare e laurearsi, a spese del contribuente?

Vogliamo dire, Cristo Santo, che, per esempio, chi ha ucciso una persona ha eliminato per sempre una vita? Mica si può tornare indietro in quel caso, eh. Tu invece te ne stai in carcere e se fai il bravo magari esci fuori e ti puoi rifare un'esistenza, quello che hai ucciso invece non lo può fare.

Certo, torturare non va bene. Ma certi delinquenti torturano o fanno peggio. A me sembra mica tanto bello, sapete. Qui sembra stia venendo fuori l'immagine di carcerati modello che sono stati sfortunati e hanno commesso reati per semplice negligenza.

Io non sono mica tanto d'accordo di far stare semplicemente in una cella, bello tranquillo, chi ha partecipato al massacro di Desirée. Gente che ha avuto il coraggio, dopo quanto ha fatto, di mostrare persino il dito medio alla collettività. Perciò finiamola, in linea generale, nel far passare i delinquenti per vittime.

Ho letto molti post, e ritengo giuste le accuse ai poliziotti di esserci andati giù pesanti. Se è stata commessa un'infrazione verrà speranzosamente corretta.

Ma adesso tutto questo ostracismo generalizzato verso le forze dell'ordine mi sembra fuori luogo.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2372966 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che lo stai facendo tu e metti le mani avanti: vuoi un mondo fascista me non ti sto dando del fascista
> Chiudiamola qua tanto siamo incompatibili.
> 
> Tanto è tutto fascismoh
> Contento tu



Giro giro tondo eh 

Partito a mille dal primo messaggio difendendo a priori i criminali, e già qui non ci sarebbe neanche da aprirla altroché chiuderla. Ad ogni messaggio introduci il solito &#8220;fascistahhh&#8221;, già sminuendo in anticipo il tuo ipotetico interlocutore, a voler dire:&#8221;che stupidi che siete voi che vivete in un altro mondo, noi sappiamo la verità e voi che siete contro siete solo dei fessi&#8221;. Dopodiché inneggi allo stato torturatore, ironicamente (un pochino dai  ) ti ho detto dì andartene a trovare uno già esistente e di sistemarti li se ti piace tanto visto che non credo interessi molte persone. Ah ma la risposta per volere uno stato di diritto è stata la neanche tanto originale :Sinistroide. Pietra miliare di chi non ha argomenti e divide il mondo in nero e bianco.

Altro spunto di riflessione che mi è venuto in mente rientrando a casa, sai quando dicevi che quelli come noi che condannano queste cose sono la rovina dell&#8217;Italia, che noi sinistri immondi abbiamo trascinato l&#8217;Italia al fondo con la nostra bontà, ho pensato ai paesi nordici; Danimarca, Norvegia, Svezia&#8230; insomma i biondini per intenderci, hanno un carcere che è quasi civile come casa mia, non hanno una pena massima per costituzione e sono supportati da psicologi e addetti ai lavori. Risultato? Una volta usciti di prigione il tasso di recidiva è invidiabile in confronto al resto del mondo, ed i paesi non mi sembrano proprio essere al tracollo come noi (e non è la prima volta che succedono queste cose da noi). 

Non credo per natura all&#8217;incompatibilità tra esseri umani (mica siamo macchine)


----------

